# Want to Make Adjustment Screw 18" Crescent



## marcusp323 (May 23, 2017)

Got this guy many tears back & always wanted to fix it. Have the time now, but what would a guy use to make the threads? They aren't acme. Ideas appreciated.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## woodchucker (May 23, 2017)

I would take a piece of clay and push it into the teeth. I would probably spray a silicone lube to use as mold release b4 pushing the clay on.
now you know what the threading tool should look like.
I would grind it to shape checking against the clay.  Then measure the TPI and try to cut the threads. put a straight knurl on the top of the threads and file down to remove some of the bite.
That's how I would handle it.
I guess that's an amateur way to do it, but I think it would work.


----------



## marcusp323 (May 24, 2017)

Frankly, I enjoy being an amateur. Not much pressure that way 
Mark


----------



## cathead (May 24, 2017)

Go for it!   It's a fun little project to exercise your gray matter. 

I found an 18 inch Crescent type at the scrap yard and saved it from impending doom. 

Here's a photo of mine:




View media item 96734

You can knurl the threads after making them for a nice grip.  One can form the threads a 
little to fit the grooves, at least that's what I did.  The threads are not very critical to function...


----------



## tq60 (May 24, 2017)

Try contacting the manufacturer...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (May 24, 2017)

If it's of any help, I have a old new old stock screw/nut, what ever they call it here.  It's a J H Williams brand.  If you want it, PM me.  I bet the differencies are not that much and if it is, I bet it can be modified to fit in the Cresent frame.   Worth a try!  Ken


----------



## 4GSR (May 25, 2017)

I know I posted this last night.  It's not here, I'm posting it again.
Ken


----------



## woodchucker (May 25, 2017)

4gsr said:


> I know I posted this last night.  It's not here, I'm posting it again.
> Ken


Ok, how did you get the details for the diagram, *how did you get the angles*.... etc.


----------



## 4GSR (May 25, 2017)

Jeff,

I've been reverse engineering things for over 40 years in my line of work I do for a living.  Just comes natural to measure things like this.    These kind of threads, I encounter all the time in my work.  The angles are from using basic measuring tools like universal beveled protractor like a Starrett 359 and a good eyeball.  There's nothing standard on this stuff.  There's no books to reference to, to get this information.  I have lots of design experience using Buttress type of threads and very few of them follow the ANSI Standard in the stuff I design for a living.  Ken


----------



## benmychree (May 25, 2017)

I would not be surprised if one could be bought as a spare part.


----------



## pstemari (May 25, 2017)

benmychree said:


> I would not be surprised if one could be bought as a spare part.


Where's the fun in that? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (May 25, 2017)

eBay has one for $17.74 including shipping

*Crescent AC118PSK 18-Inch Replacement Pin, Spring and Knurl for Adjustable Wrench*


----------



## cathead (May 26, 2017)

pstemari said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




I have to agree with pstemari.  It's great to have a machine or two and be able to make a part or fix
something that someone else gave up on.  Of course there is a point where it is more practical
to buy a ready made part.  For me, its the challenge of using a machine to produce something
useful and cost effective at the same time.


----------



## woodchucker (May 26, 2017)

cathead said:


> I have to agree with pstemari.  It's great to have a machine or two and be able to make a part or fix
> something that someone else gave up on.  Of course there is a point where it is more practical
> to buy a ready made part.  For me, its the challenge of using a machine to produce something
> useful and cost effective at the same time.



That's why I started machining. 
A) to fix things that parts were no longer available for, 
B) to fix parts that were just too expensive to replace. 
C) for the fun of things
D) because I was already called McGyver by many of my friends. And have always been solving problems..
E) Fill in the blank __________________________________________
F) All of the above.


----------



## scwhite (May 26, 2017)

Make it if you can't buy it
If you can buy it don't make it
     That is most likely a forged high  chromium
Alloy steel heat treated and tempered
     You should use 4140  HT steel 29 - 30 RC
If you make it


----------



## 4GSR (May 26, 2017)

Most hand tools like Crescent and J H Williams are made from AISI 6145/6150 steel. Not saying that it's 100% correct but close. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbullet (May 26, 2017)

Looks to be a modified buttress thread .. with about 6 or 8 threads to the inch. Just guessing....


----------

